# Is my yeast starter infected?



## MashPaddler (25/8/13)

I was going to pitch this german lager yeast tonight but noticed the dark bits on the top of the krausen. Do I risk it?


----------



## JDW81 (25/8/13)

Looks normal to me, but if you are worried you can always decant off a little before pitching and give it a taste (and smell). It isn't going to taste awesome, but you'll know if it is infected.

JD.


----------



## timmi9191 (25/8/13)

+1 for taste test..

Should taste like flat un hopped beer.. 

You'll know pretty quick by taste and smell test if something is amiss..


----------



## MashPaddler (25/8/13)

Smells ok, but first time I have used wlp830. Nothing acrid though.


----------



## WitWonder (25/8/13)

JDW81 said:


> Looks normal to me, but if you are worried you can always decant off a little before pitching and give it a taste (and smell). It isn't going to taste awesome, but you'll know if it is infected.
> 
> JD.


+1 What he said.


----------



## MashPaddler (25/8/13)

no worries, will take it off the plate and let it settle out a bit and draw some off. Are there flavours to look for in tasting for infection?


----------



## JDW81 (25/8/13)

It should taste like dry, flat, unhopped beer. There may be some sulphur notes, especially seeing it is a lager yeast, but if it is bad you will know.


----------



## manticle (25/8/13)

It will taste like dry, unhopped, flat, yeasty and probably oxidised beer.

It looks totally normal though. Infections range from sour to bandaid to nail polish remover to sickly sweet butter to rotting cabbage.


----------



## WitWonder (25/8/13)

MashPaddler said:


> no worries, will take it off the plate and let it settle out a bit and draw some off. Are there flavours to look for in tasting for infection?


If you first reaction is to want to spit it out, I'd say it's infected. It shouldn't taste harsh or solventy but as Manticle describes above. Good habit to get into tasting your starters so you know what a 'normal' range is.


----------



## MashPaddler (25/8/13)

Thanks for the replies, looks like it is a brewing afternoon and a schwarzbier coming my way - starter tastes as manticle described it. Must have just been something residual in the pot I used to boil the starter wort. 

Cheers

J


----------



## jotaigna (25/8/13)

To me the dark bits are just protein break mixed with yeast, in other words krausen, and it looks keen to get into the main wort.


----------



## manticle (25/8/13)

Yep


----------



## Pickaxe (25/8/13)

Another question: I made a couple of coopers yeast starters from a few longnecks, first one I used successfully at 3 days, worked well. The second I had in the fridge for a couple of weeks, hoping to make it to next pitch, but turfed it as it smelled "eggy". 

Was it viable? Maybe should have tasted it, but thought I'd play it safe. Could it have been ok? It's sister worked a treat. All sanitation concerns covered btw.


----------



## Pickaxe (25/8/13)

Have only just started harvesting yeast. Haven't got to washing it yet. Is that recommended? 

I make them using coopers brew enhancer 2 as I have a box and only use for it is yeast right now. 

Hoping I didn't dump good yeast for nothing.


----------

